# Going from Assistant Conductor to Conductor?



## Michelle W. (Jun 23, 2016)

I noticed a lot of Assistant Passenger Conductor Trainee positions listed on the Amtrak Careers webpage.

It says that the pay for training is $15.75 an hour.

How long is the training?

Once training is up, are you then an Assistant Passenger Conductor (not a trainee)?

How long does it take to go from Assistant Passenger Conductor to Conductor?


----------

